
Paris Metro lines on a Git graph - lelf
https://github.com/vbarbaresi/MetroGit
======
christianmann
Similar idea for DC Metro here: [https://github.com/bburky/git-dc-
metro](https://github.com/bburky/git-dc-metro)

~~~
bburky
Yep, that's mine.

Actually, it was you Christian, who was describing the git graphs as train
tracks and prompted me to do this.

vbarbaresi, you should include the script or whatever method you used to
generate the metro. I noticed you also used --allow-empty.

~~~
sebastianavina
I would like to read that article, comment whatever about git and graphs

~~~
christianmann
Oh. It was an in-person conversation, or possibly a Facebook message that
@bburky and I had at some point. Let me see if I can dig it up, but I think it
was pretty much just a screenshot of gitk on a particularly complex graph.

------
a3n
> I had to remove some interconnections, because there were some cycles.

Because git doesn't allow cycles? Then as cool as this is (and it's very
cool), perhaps this isn't an appropriate tool for this purpose.

Or might the natural, human-built cycles be expressable as subrepositories?

~~~
scrollaway
> perhaps this isn't an appropriate tool for this purpose

Would Mercurial be more appropriate, or do you think DVCS are simply not an
ideal way of mapping metro lines?

~~~
a3n
In response to your siblings, I think this use of git is delightful, and I
don't want to take away from that. I _love_ that people _play_ with these
tools.

As to Mercurial being better, I don't know but I doubt it.

My comment isn't even really directed at the appropriateness of DVCS
specifically. It's just a general observation of using an acyclic tool to
describe a network with cycles. We do that a lot, sometimes for play,
sometimes for practicality, and sometimes because we just flip the fuckit bit.
[http://thechive.com/2009/11/11/there-i-fixed-
it-23-photos/](http://thechive.com/2009/11/11/there-i-fixed-it-23-photos/)

~~~
nightpool
I'm pretty sure scrollaway's comment is sarcastic :D

~~~
scrollaway
quite :)

------
pimlottc
Very cool! Git really clicked for me when I realized it was just a set of
programs for manipulating a directed graph.

Can't wait to see the pull requests:

    
    
        Pull request 1: Direct route from my flat to work

------
ackalker
Cool stuff! I'm wondering: are there other fun things people have done with
Git repositories? Things that come to mind are:

\- Family trees, genealogy

\- Electrical circuit schematics

\- Storylines for books, movies, RPG

\- Accounting, ledgers

\- Jurisprudence

etc.

~~~
0x0
The gitcoin challenge in the stripe CTF was pretty cool!

------
raverbashing
Great idea (as a concept)!

But I guess finding connections and directions is a bit complicated (because
after all the commits form a directed graph, as opposed to a subway map)

------
mari_says
It seems that, apart from gitk, there are some tools built for displaying git
commit graphs. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1057564/pretty-git-
branch...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1057564/pretty-git-branch-
graphs) In terms of the final use of this I haven't digged enough yet. What
seems pretty straight forward is the potential of directed graphs for
dashboard graphic interfaces. If you could export the git data to JSON, it
shouldn't be very difficult to implement with D3 the dinamic generation of
SVG's views. This way you might have a chance of making the graph interactive.
Example: you could click on a node to retrieve the complete data contained in
it, highlight a branch... Otherwise the graph might end not being very usable
in terms of information organization or retrieval. However I'm very much for
making cool things and not caring too much about usefulness. This is already a
cool thing, thanks for sharing.

------
stinky613
This is pretty cool. Does anyone think this would work well for some network
topology mapping?

------
tbronchain
42 commits. Well done :)

~~~
nothrabannosir
On master.. There are 300 stops, so you'll need at least that many commits.
There's different branches for different lines.

~~~
pudo
Shouldn't that be "maître"? ;)

~~~
aout
You can be sure it's not Imperial

------
hanlec
If I could cache the page I wouldn't need a metro app anymore.

------
thiagof
Attention à la marche en descendant du train!

------
dguerri
You could do the same for Rome in no time.

------
tlarkworthy
Was any tooling built to help doing this?

